# Lume



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

had my o and w mp for a couple of weeks now and i love it. one thing - i can't figure out whats going on with the lume. most of the time at night the dial lume is really bright (much brighter than my cwc g10) and i can't see the hands at all. then sometimes, eg if ive just been outside and come into a dark house, the lume on the hands is really bright and the dial doesnt show up at all. any pointers? are there different types of lume used on the dial and hands?


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

pengelly said:


> had my o and w mp for a couple of weeks now and i love it. one thing - i can't figure out whats going on with the lume. most of the time at night the dial lume is really bright (much brighter than my cwc g10) and i can't see the hands at all. then sometimes, eg if ive just been outside and come into a dark house, the lume on the hands is really bright and the dial doesnt show up at all. any pointers? are there different types of lume used on the dial and hands?


Had the same problem with my O&W. Roy kindly re-lumed the hands but it didn't help. I found it odd that the hands and face seemed to be treated with different paint. If you look back on this forum you'll find a string of messages about this. Bought a Poljot which doesn't have this problem.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I have found the same issue with (amongs others) my Sinn 156 - energy-efficient (small fluorescent) lights make the hands glow brightly, and incandescent make the dial indices glow brightly.

I guess the difference is down to the emission spectra of the bulbs - there's very little UV from incandescents, and fluorescents work on UV exciting phosphors, so I assume more UV escapes along with the visible light...

-- Tim


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Are the teeth on this superluminova!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As with most watch brands, my guess is the dials and hands are made by different firms and will use slightly different compounds of lume.....

Not many watches lume match.....


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Every watch brand I have bought has had matching hand/dial luminosity. The only exception is O&W.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> As with most watch brands, my guess is the dials and hands are made by different firms and will use slightly different compounds of lume.....


That is correct Jase with O&W and many brands, unless the dials and hands are made in house then there is no way of getting a perfect match.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Sounds like the dial has Tritium lume but the hands are Luminova?


----------

